# I'm with Smart



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

So. Ich denke, I'm with stupid kennen jetzt schon einige, und ich dachte mir, kehren wir das mal um.

Diesmal geht es nicht darum, zu erraten, was JEDER sagt, sondern genau das Gegenteil - Etwas zu sagen, was keiner sagt. Und im Gegensatz zu I'm with stupid sind Stussantworten wie "FC Klo" bei Fußballmannschaft nicht erlaubt.

*Spielablauf*
Wie bei I'm with stupid gibt es 10 Runden a 5 Fragen. Jeder kann mitmachen, jederzeit ein- oder aussteigen. Antworten per PN an mich, Veröffentlichen der Antworten wird mit Disqualifikation bestraft. Wenn man eine Antwort postet, die sonst niemand hat (aber Sinn ergibt!), gibt es 5 Punkte, bei einer Antwort, die zwei Leute haben, noch 3 Punkte, und bei einer Antwort, die 3 Leute haben, immerhin noch einen Punkt. Sollten mehr Leute die gleiche Antwort posten, gibt's keinen Punkt mehr. Der oder die Sieger der Runde bekommen nochmal 3 Punkte obendrauf. Wie gesagt, bei Stussantworten gibt es auch keinen Punkt, vielleicht sogar Punktabzug, wenn jemand absichtlich immer Stussantworten postet.
So, hoffentlich so weit verstanden, dann gehts mal los ^^

Edit: Bitte postet doch auch hier im Thread, dass ihr mitmacht, dann editier ich das noch rein ^^

Bislang machen mit:
Skatero (hat scho PN geschrieben)
Alkopopsteuer (ebenfalls PN)
Winipek
Menschfeind-
Nerosil
Asayur
Medmius (PN)
dragon1 (PN)
Reyvin



*Runde 1/10*

*1. Nenne eine beliebte Sportart im Winter.

2. Nenne eine bekannte Zigarettenmarke.

3. Nenne eine beliebte Biermarke.

4. Nenne ein Musikstück von Mozart.

5. Nenne eine Fachrichtung der Medizin.

Neues Edit: Einsendeschluss ist der 9. 5., 21:00 Uhr! (weiß nich, ob ich am Montag kann, deswegen schon morgen ^^)




Edit: Bitte schreibt als Betreff für die PN "I'm with smart" und die gerade laufende Runde, das macht es einfacher. Danke!*


----------



## Winipek (8. Mai 2010)

Mitgemacht^^


----------



## Nerosil (8. Mai 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. Mai 2010)

chef is auch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT : ich hoffe du benutzt google zum prüfen der antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (8. Mai 2010)

Hier auch will! *g*


----------



## schneemaus (8. Mai 2010)

Ja Asayur, dann schick mir die Antworten ^^


Und Menschfeind, bei DEN ANTWORTEN muss ich wohl googlen ^^


----------



## Asayur (8. Mai 2010)

Keine Hektik *gg*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. Mai 2010)

ich werde eh für jede antwort 5 punkt kassieren und das in jeder runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Mai 2010)

Schau mer mal ^^


----------



## Reyvin (8. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei...


----------



## schneemaus (9. Mai 2010)

*Auflösung Runde 1*


*Frage 1
Nenne eine beliebte Wintersportart
*Ski Fahren - 4 Antworten - 0 Punkte
Eiskunstlauf - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Eisstockschießen - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Bob Fahren - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Wok Fahren - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte (aber auch nur, weil es schon so etabliert ist)
Marathonlaufen - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte (es gibt zwar des Winters auch Marathonläufe, aber nächstes Mal lass ich sowas nicht gelten)

*Frage 2
Nenne eine beliebte Zigarettenmarke
*Marlboro - 3 Antworten - 1 Punkt
F6 - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Chesterfield - - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Camel - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Ernte 23 - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Pink Elephant - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Black Galleon - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Hier lasse ich sowas wie die letzten beiden nächstes Mal nicht gelten. Es ging um eine BELIEBTE Zigarettenmarke, nicht um eine beliebige.

*Frage 3
Nenne eine beliebte Biermarke
*Becks - 3 Antworten - 1 Punkt
Stiegl - 2 Antworten - 3 Punkte
Jever - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Don Equis - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Schaumburger - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Efes Pilsen - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Ich kenne zwa rweder Stiegl, noch Don Equis, Schaumburger oder Efes Pilsen, aber auch hier lasse ich es mal wieder gelten. Nächste Runde wird wie gesagt strenger.

*Frage 4
Nenne ein Musikstück von Mozart
*Für Elise - Stussantwort - 0 Punkte (Es ist zwar keine Stussantwort, aber das Stück ist von Beethoven ^^)
Die Zauberflöte - 3 Antworten - 1 Punkt
Eine kleine Nachtmusik - 3 Antworten - 1 Punkt
Reqiuem - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Die Entführung aus dem Serail - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Leck mir den Arsch fein recht schön sauber - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte (ja, das gibt es wirklich)

*Frage 5
Nenne eine medizinische Fachrichtung
*Chirurgie - 2 Antworten - 3 Punkte
Ophtalmologie - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte (btw, Augenheilkunde)
Urologie - - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Phytomedizin - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Kardiologie - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Allergologie - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Onkologie - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
HNO - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte



*Somit momentaner Punktestand:
*Menschfeind-: 25 + 3 für den Sieg -> 28
Medmius: 25 + 3 für den Sieg -> 28
Winipek -> 23
Asayur -> 20
dragon1 -> 19
Nerosil -> 14
Skatero -> 10
Reyvin -> 8
Alkopopsteuer -> 8




Bitte selbst nochmal nachrechnen!



Edit: Ich hab diesmal recht großzügig bewertet, da es die erste Runde war. Jedoch gilt: Wenn ich das nächste mal "bekannt" oder "beliebt" in die Frage schreibe, dann meine ich das auch. Wenn dann ein Regionalprodukt oder etwas sehr Unbekanntes in der Antwort auftaucht, oder etwas, was nicht wirklich passt (so wie bei Wintersportart der Marathon), gibt es nächstes Mal keine Punkte. Die nächste Runde schreib ich entweder gleich noch oder morgen, je nachdem ^^​


----------



## dragon1 (9. Mai 2010)

ey du noob, Stiegl is in Wien eine absolut beliebte Marke, soweit ich es mitbekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur weil du n Piefke oder n Schweizer bist... XD


----------



## schneemaus (9. Mai 2010)

Jaja, is gut ^^ Das hätt ich so oder so gewertet, weil es zwei Leute gesagt haben. Aber ich würd z.B. auch nicht Eisgrubbräu sagen, nur weil ich weiß, dass das kaum jemand kennt xD


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2010)

*Runde 2/10

1. Nenne ein Holzblasinstrument.
2. Nenne ein beliebtes Haustier (keine Aligatoren etc... BELIEBTE Haustiere!)
3. Nenne eine beliebte Eissorte.
4. Nenne ein Werk von Beethoven.
5. Nenne eine bekannte (!) Spielekonsole.

Edit: Ach ja, Auflösung ist (auf Wunsch von Rikkui) am 11. 5., 21 Uhr ^^
*​


----------



## Gondrakk (10. Mai 2010)

Öhm, wo sind denn meine Antworten???


----------



## Asayur (10. Mai 2010)

Es ist aber schwierig hier Punkte zu sammeln, wenn man nicht den regionalvorteil benutzt, da sich ->beliebte<- Dinge von Region zu Region unterscheiden, während bei euch im Deutschen Weizenbiere in vielen Regionen sehr beliebt ist, ist es in Vorarlberg ein Randprodukt, verstehst du was ich meine.


----------



## Rikkui (10. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Es ist aber schwierig hier Punkte zu sammeln, wenn man nicht den regionalvorteil benutzt, da sich ->beliebte<- Dinge von Region zu Region unterscheiden, während bei euch im Deutschen Weizenbiere in vielen Regionen sehr beliebt ist, ist es in Vorarlberg ein Randprodukt, verstehst du was ich meine.



Bei uns is Puntigammer beliebt oder gösser


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2010)

Gondrakk schrieb:


> Öhm, wo sind denn meine Antworten???



du hast leider nach der auflösung geschrieben, zumindest kam die nachricht erst gestern abend um 23 uhr bei mir an, um 21 war einsendeschluss... und ich war auch die ganze zeit hier im forum, also hätts bemerkt, wenn du um 5 vor 9 geschrieben hättest...


Asayur, deswegen hab ich bei dem Bier auch alles gewertet, auch wenn ich's persönlich nich kenn. Wie gesagt hätt ja auch Eisgrubbräu oder Bischoff sagen können, kennt bei euch auch keiner.

UND ich versuch jetzt, die Fragen so zu halten, dass es regional maximal kleinere Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. Mai 2010)

me > you


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2010)

Keine Höhenflüge bitte, nur weil du NOCH auf Platz 1 bist ^^


----------



## Rikkui (10. Mai 2010)

Wieso erst am 13.5.? <.<
Warum net heute oder morgen


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. Mai 2010)

du willst dich doch nicht jeden tag von mir demütigen lassen


----------



## Rikkui (10. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> du willst dich doch nicht jeden tag von mir demütigen lassen



Das werden wir schon sehn
Meine Antworten sind EPIC!! DD


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2010)

*Edit: Hab die Auflösung auf Wunsch von einer einzelnen Person, deren Name wir hier nicht nennen wollen *drei Posts nach oben nen Blinkpfeil hinmach* auf den 11.5., 21 Uhr verschoben.*


----------



## Rikkui (10. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> *Edit: Hab die Auflösung auf Wunsch von einer einzelnen Person, deren Name wir hier nicht nennen wollen *drei Posts nach oben nen Blinkpfeil hinmach* auf den 11.5., 21 Uhr verschoben.*



Zum glück bin ichs net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wuhu nette Person D


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2010)

Oh man. Mein Plan bekannte Dinge zu nennen, ist total fehlgeschlagen.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2010)

Lass mich überlegen, Skatero... Ja XD Scheint wohl so, als hätten andere die gleiche Idee gehabt ^^

Aber dafür ist die erste Runde da - Lesen, versuchen und draus lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2010)

Bis jetzt hab ich die Antworten von:

Skatero
Rikkui
Menschfeind-
Medmius
Razyl
Asayur
Alkopopsteuer
Tragoile
Nerosil
Reyvin
dragon1
Resch

Angemeldete, von denen ich bislang keine Antwort hab:
Winipek

Wenn ihr also noch mitmachen wollt, der Einsendeschluss ist schon heute Abend! (wie gesagt auf Drängen einer bestimmten Person, deren Name wir nicht nennen wollen, STIMMTS RIKKUI?! xD)

Edit: Falls ich in meiner Inbox irgendwelche Antworten übersehen haben sollte, schreibt mir doch nochmal ne kurze PN, dann schau ich nochmal nach ^^

Edit 2: Ich entschuldige mich vielmals bei Reyvin und dragon1, hab's übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Lass mich überlegen, Skatero... Ja XD Scheint wohl so, als hätten andere die gleiche Idee gehabt ^^
> 
> Aber dafür ist die erste Runde da - Lesen, versuchen und draus lernen
> 
> ...



Und ich dachte ich bin etwas Besonderes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (11. Mai 2010)

So bin auch mal dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und ich dachte ich bin etwas Besonderes.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schweizer sind nie etwas besonderes.


----------



## Skatero (11. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schweizer sind sie etwas besonderes.




Dein Satz machen keinen Sinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dein Satz machen keinen Sinn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt schon.


----------



## Skatero (11. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt schon.



Jetzt noch weniger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (11. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Diesmal geht es nicht darum, zu erraten, was JEDER sagt, sondern genau das Gegenteil - Etwas zu sagen, was keiner sagt. Und im Gegensatz zu I'm with stupid sind Stussantworten wie "*FC Klo*" bei Fußballmannschaft nicht erlaubt.



Hey musst du den namen meiner Fußballmannschaft hier reinschreiben? xD


----------



## Rikkui (11. Mai 2010)

Btw du bist im verzug, es hies 21 uhr xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (11. Mai 2010)

man kann sich zu heutigen zeit auf niemanden mehr verlassen...DANKE MTV!


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Btw du bist im verzug, es hies 21 uhr xD



Kinners... Immer ruhig, ich bin bei meiner Mutter xD

Wollt's gleich nach Scrubs machen xP


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (11. Mai 2010)

das merk ich mir ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2010)

Tu das!
*menschfeind knuddel* mihihi (muhaha wurd mir zu langweilig) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2010)

*Auflösung Runde 2*


*Frage 1*
* Nenne ein Holzblasinstrument
* Saxophon - 3 Antworten - 1 Punkte
 Panflöte - 3 Antworten - 1 Punkte
 Klarinette - 2 Antworten - 3 Punkte
 Oboe - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Fagott - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Kontrafagott - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Dulcian - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte

*Frage 2*
* Nenne ein beliebtes Haustier.*
 Frettchen - 2 Antworten - 3 Punkte
 Meerschweinchen - 2 Antworten - 3 Punkte
 Koi - - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Wellensittich - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Nympensittich - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Goldfisch - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Hausratte - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Kanarienvogel - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Echse - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Schildkröte - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte


*Frage 3*
* Nenne eine beliebte Eissorte*
 Stracciatella - 4 Antworten - 0 Punkte
 Kirsch - 3 Antworten - 1 Punkt (ja, ich habe Sahne-Kirsch und Amarena-Kirsch hier dazugepackt)
 Zitrone - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Redbull (uäh oO wtf?) - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Schlumpf - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Erdbeere - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Kiwi - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte (kenn ich zwar nich, aber okeh...)

*Frage 4*
* Nenne ein Musikstück von Beethoven*
 Adelaide - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Nr. 21 "Waldsteinsonate" - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 5. Sinfonie - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Opus 124: Ouvertüre "Die Weihe des Hauses"
 La Partenza - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte (ja, das gibt es wirklich)
 Tokkata und Fuge in D-Moll - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Merkenstein - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Nr. 7 A-Dur - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Fidelio - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
König Stephan op. 117 - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Musik zu einem Ritterballett - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
Ich bin begeistert - Bei dieser Frage haben alle den Sinn des Spiels verstanden XD

*Frage 5*
* Nenne eine beliebte Spielekonsole*
 Nintendo possible - Stussantwort - 0 Punkte (ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren, aber ich hab's sogar gegooglet...)
Sega Mega Drive - 4 Antworten - 0 Punkte
 NES - 2 Antworten - 3 Punkte
 Gameboy - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Gameboy Color - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 N64 - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Sega Dreamcast - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte
 Atari - 1 Antwort - 5 Punkte




*Somit momentaner Punktestand:*
 Medmius: 51 + 3 für den Sieg -> 54
 dragon1 -> 40
Menschfeind- -> 39
Nerosil -> 34
Asayur -> 29
Reyvin -> 27
Alkopopsteuer -> 26
Skatero -> 25
Winipek -> 23 (diese Runde ausgesetzt)
Tragoile -> 21
Rikkui -> 19
Razyl -> 14
Resch -> 14




 Bitte selbst nochmal nachrechnen!
Edit: Da ich mich bei Asayur verrechnet habe, bitte ALLE nochmal nachrechnen!


Nächste Runde folgt morgen​


----------



## Asayur (12. Mai 2010)

What the, da hatte ich ja den Riecher oO in I´m with stupid hätte ich abgesahnt...


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2010)

Da hast du wohl recht XD


----------



## Asayur (12. Mai 2010)

Ps.: Bei mir haste dich aber ganz schön Verrechnet oO: Frage 1: 1 Pt. Frage 2: 3 Pkt. Frage 3 u. 5: 0 Pkt. Frage 4: 5 Pkt. sind zusammen 9 Punkte +20 (Vorrunde)= 29 nicht 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2010)

Und ich hab mich gewundert, hab da was falsch in die Exceltabelle eingetragen, hatte nämlich mehr als 9 Punkte im Kopf... Ich trag's sofort um.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Mai 2010)

Tadam ich katapultiere mich auf platz 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2010)

*I'm with smart - Runde 3/10

1. Nenne eine europäische Hauptstadt.
2. Nenne ein Möbelstück, welches JEDER zu Hause hat.
3. Nenne ein Instrument, welches Saiten hat.
4. Nenne eine deutsche und deutschsprachige Band, die in den letzten 5 Jahren mindestens einen Charterfolg hatte.
5. Nenne ein Tier mit Streifen.

Einsendeschluss ist der 14. 05. '10, 18:00 Uhr. Und nein, Rikkui, ich halte diesmal an dem Datum fest xP
*​


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. Mai 2010)

ich hasse jeden von euch ausnahmslos


----------



## Rikkui (12. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (12. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> *
> 
> Einsendeschluss ist der 14. 05. '10, 18:00 Uhr. Und nein, Rikkui, ich halte diesmal an dem Datum fest xP
> *




Wie jetzt erst am 14.?? :O
Warum nich heute? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (12. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ich hasse jeden von euch ausnahmslos



*Menschfeind knuddel* wird schon wieder armes Menschi


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

Diesmal gehen die Fragen ja :S


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Wie jetzt erst am 14.?? :O
> Warum nich heute?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, aus, Rikkui! Pfui! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Asayur: Also ich würde ihn nich knuddeln, du weißt doch, wie er darauf reagiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Razyl: Joah, hab diesmal auch länger nachgedacht, bevor ich die Frage hatte... Vielleicht wird's nächstes Mal wieder schwörer ^^


----------



## Asayur (12. Mai 2010)

Ja, Inredhel, ich weiss wie er reagiert, darum mach ich das ja *fg*


----------



## Rikkui (14. Mai 2010)

uhh heute is der 14. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (14. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht verschieb ich die Auswertung auch nochmal um nen Tag *überleg* :>


----------



## Rikkui (14. Mai 2010)

NEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerosil (14. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> *
> Frage 1*
> *Nenne ein Holzblasinstrument
> *Saxophon - 3 Antworten - 1 Punkte




Saxophon werden aus metall gemacht alsp für die 3 
0 punkte


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

Nerosil schrieb:


> Saxophon werden aus metall gemacht alsp für die 3
> 0 punkte



Hab extra Wiki geguckt. Das Ding is aus Metall aber die Platte (kp wie das genau heißt) wo man reinblässt ist aus Holz. Deswegen Holzblasinstrument. Hat nix mit dem Verarbeitungsmaterial zu tun.


----------



## Nerosil (14. Mai 2010)

aso dan sry


----------



## schneemaus (14. Mai 2010)

Ein Saxophon, eine Klarinette und eine Oboe sind sehr wohl Holzblasinstrumente, genauso wie z.B. die Querflöte. Blechblasinstrumente sind Trompete, Posaune, Tuba, Horn etc.

Die Auflösung muss ich morgen machen. Hab heute Abend weder wirklich die Zeit noch den Nerv dazu, weil ich heute Nacht auch total besch*** geschlafen hab. Bitte nich böse sein ^^


----------



## Nerosil (16. Mai 2010)

gestern wohl verpannt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. Mai 2010)

FRAUEN!... tz ... tz ... tz ....


----------



## Rikkui (17. Mai 2010)

Tz tz tz tz...
3 Tage in verzug.. ich bin entäuscht


----------



## Skatero (17. Mai 2010)

Sie wird schon einen Grund haben, dass sie nicht postet. Hoffen wir doch einfach, dass nichts Schlimmes passiert ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (18. Mai 2010)

ja hoffentlich :/


----------



## schneemaus (18. Mai 2010)

So Kinners... Ich setz mich jetz dran und mach die Auflösung...
Hab tierische Rückenschmerzen und konnt am WE bzw. gestern kaum aufstehen...
Heute geht's bisschen besser, fahr gleich zum Arzt, aber wollt euch vorher noch endlich die Auflösung zukommen lassen ^^


----------



## schneemaus (18. Mai 2010)

*Auflösung Runde 3/10

Frage 1: Nenne eine europäische Hauptstadt
*Skopje -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
Helsinki -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
Bern -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Reykjavik -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Tirana -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Andorra la Vela -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Minsk -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Podgorica -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Wien -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte

*Frage 2: Nenne ein Möbelstück, das jeder zu Hause hat
*Fernsehmöbel -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
Nachttisch -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
Blumentopf -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Herd -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Schuhschrank -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Anrichte -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Bett -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Sideboard -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Sessel -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte

*Frage 3: Nenne ein Instrument mit Saiten
*"Was sind Saiten?" -> 0 Punkte
Monochord -> 2 Antworten - 3 Punkte
Goura -> 2 Antworten - 3 Punkte
Psalterium -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Erhu -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
E-Cello -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Kithara -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Zither -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Ukulele -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte

*Frage 4: Nenne eine deutsche und deutschsprachige Band, die in den letzten 5 Jahren einen Charterfolg hatte
*Unheilig -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
Tokio Hotel -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Die apokalyptischen Reiter -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Revolverheld -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Die Prinzen -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Oomph! -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Thomas Godoj -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Killerpilze -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Tocotronik -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Sido -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Sido und Thomas Godoj sind zwar Sänger, keine Band, aber ich will ja mal nicht so sein...

*Frage 5: Nenne ein Tier mit Streifen
*Stinktier -> 3 Antworten -> 1 Punkt
Streifenhörnchen -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
Kartoffelkäfer -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Streifenskunk -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Wespe -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Zwerggarnelen -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Tigergarnelen -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Kornnatter -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte


*Somit ergibt sich folgender Punktestand:
*1. Medmius -> +25+3 für den Sieg -> 82
2. dragon1 -> +25+3 für den Sieg -> 68
3. Menschfeind- -> +23 -> 62
4. Nerosil -> +17 -> 51
5. Reyvin -> +23 -> 50
6. Tragoile -> +25+3 für den Sieg-> 49
7. Alkopopsteuer -> +19 -> 45
8. Skatero -> +19 -> 44
9. Winipek -> +19 -> 42
Rikkui -> +16 -> 35
Razyl -> +15 -> 29

Diese Runde nicht mitgemacht haben:
Asayur
Resch
-> Wenn ihr noch mitmachen wollt, bitte kurze PN an mich, dann füg ich euch auch hier in die Tabelle wieder mit ein!

*Bitte auch in dieser Runde nochmal nachrechnen!
Die nächste Runde folgt spätestens morgen, die Auflösung dauert dann aber ein paar Tage, weil ich morgen Mittag nach Köln fahre.
*​


----------



## schneemaus (18. Mai 2010)

*I'm with smart, Runde 4/10*

 *Frage 1: Nenne eine deutsche Automarke.
Frage 2: Nenne einen deutschen Teilnehmer beim Grand Prix zwischen 1995-2010.
Frage 3: Nenne eine Gemüsesorte, die in Deutschland angebaut wird.
Frage 4: Nenne einen Fußballspieler der diesjährigen deutschen Nationalmannschaft.
Frage 5: Nenne eine deutsche Landeshauptstadt.


*Mir is nach 3 Fragen aufgefallen, dass ich nur Sachen mit Deutschland hatte, also hab ich mal eine Deutschland-Runde gestartet XD

*Einsendeschluss 21.05.2010, 18:00 Uhr
Auflösung am 21. 05. 2010 ODER am 24.05.2010 (ich fahr morgen in Urlaub, wenn ich also am Freitag an den PC komme, gibt's da schon die Auflösung, wenn nicht am Montag, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin ^^)

Edit: Bitte schreibt in den Betreff "I'm with smart, Runde 4" oder wenigstens nur "Runde 4"!!!
*​


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> *I'm with stupid, Runde 4/10*
> 
> *
> *​



Fail. :>


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2010)

Ich habs gewusst. Niemand anders ist auf die Idee gekommen Tokio Hotel zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (19. Mai 2010)

pff nur weil ich net wusste was "Saiten" sind bekomm ich keine punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Fail. :>



Jaja, Ruhe xD


Die Auflösung kommt heute Abend, DENN:

*NATÜRLICH meinte ich als FRAU den Grand Prix d'Eurovision de la Chanson (oder wie er ja mittlerweile umbenannt wurde Eurovision Song Contest) und NICHT die Formel 1... Kinners ehrlich, als würde ich als Frau eine Formel-1-Frage stellen XD Also habt ihr alle Zeit bis heute Abend 21:00 Uhr, um die Antwort zu korrigieren, weil ich mich so "zweideutig" ausgedrückt habe ^^*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (26. Mai 2010)

*hust*


----------



## Rikkui (26. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> *NATÜRLICH meinte ich als FRAU den Grand Prix d'Eurovision de la Chanson (oder wie er ja mittlerweile umbenannt wurde Eurovision Song Contest) und NICHT die Formel 1... Kinners ehrlich, als würde ich als Frau eine Formel-1-Frage stellen XD Also habt ihr alle Zeit bis heute Abend 21:00 Uhr, um die Antwort zu korrigieren, weil ich mich so "zweideutig" ausgedrückt habe ^^*




lol <-<


----------



## schneemaus (26. Mai 2010)

*Auflösung Runde 4/10

Frage 1: Nenne eine deutsche Automarke
* Edit: Omega Kleinautobau -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Aaglander -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
 BMW -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
 VW -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
 Deutz -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
 Andreas -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
 Borgward -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
 Wiesmann -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Audi -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte

*Frage 2: Nenne einen deutschen Teilnehmer beim Eurovision Song Contest zwischen 1995 und 2010.
Nachdem ich gestern extra nochmal jedem die Chance gelassen habe, sich zu korrigieren, zählen Formel-1-Fahrer nicht.
*Schumacher -> 1 Antwort -> 0 Punkte (mal ganz abgesehen, dass Schumacher alleine selbst bei Formel-1-Fahrern nicht gewertet worden wäre -> Ralf oder Michael?!)
Timo Glock -> 1 Antwort -> 0 Punkte
Sürpriz -> 3 Antworten -> 1 Punkt
Corinna May -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
Lena Meyer-Landruth -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
 Bianca Shomburg -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Stone & Stone -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Guildo Horn -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte


*Frage 3: Nenne eine Gemüsesorte, die in Deutschland angebaut wird*
Radieschen -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
Erbsen -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Gemeiner Spargel -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
 Kopfsalat -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
 Zuckerrüben -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
 Mangold -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
 Rhabarber -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte (hab nachgeschaut, ist tatsächlich ein Gemüse, kein Obst, deswegen Punkte)
Zucchini -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Wirsing -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Kartoffeln -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte

*Frage 4: Nenne einen Spieler der diesjährigen deutschen Nationalmannschaft.
Ich hätte Fußballnationalmannschaft der Männer schreiben sollen... Egal XD
*Serdar Tasci -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
 Tim Wiese -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
 Silke Fuss -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Dennis Aogo -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Michael Ballack -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Jerome Boateng -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
 Sami Khedira -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
Toni Kroos -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
 Mesut Özil -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
 Arne Friedrich -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte


*Frage 5: Nenne eine deutsche Landeshauptstadt
*Saarbrücken -> 3 Antworten -> 1 Punkt
 Wiesbaden -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
Erfurt -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
 Dresden -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
 Schwerin -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
 Stuttgart -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte
 Berlin -> 1 Antwort -> 5 Punkte



*Somit ergibt sich folgender Punktestand:
*1. Medmius -> +25+3 für den Sieg -> 110
2. dragon1 -> +21 -> 89
3. Menschfeind- -> +23 -> 85
4. Tragoile -> +19 -> 68
5. Reyvin -> +17 -> 68
6. Nerosil -> +16 -> 67
7. Alkopopsteuer -> +19 -> 64
8. Skatero -> +19 -> 63
9. Rikkui -> +16 -> 51
10. Razyl -> +17 -> 46
11. Krudi -> +21 -> 21

Edit: Ich wurde von Medmius über seine Antwort richtig gestellt und hab es geändert. Somit bekommt er fünf Punkte mehr plus die drei Siegerpunkte, Menschfeind- die drei Siegerpunkte abgezogen. An den Platzierungen ändert es jedoch nichts.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Asayur und Winipek nicht mehr mitmachen.

*Bitte auch in dieser Runde nochmal nachrechnen!


**I'm with smart, Runde 5/10*
 *Frage 1: Nenne einen beliebten und modernen (!) Vornamen in Deutschland.
Frage 2: Nenne einen US-amerikanischen Bundesstaat.
Frage 3: Nenne einen deutschen Comedian, der in letzter Zeit erfolgreich war.
Frage 4: Nenne ein bekanntes Spiel für die Wii.
Frage 5: Nenne ein Lied der No Angels. (sorry... mir fiel gerade nix Besseres ein XD)

* *Einsendeschluss 28.05.2010, 20:00 Uhr*​


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Hoffe meine Antworten sind beliebt genug, um akzeptiert zu werden. :X


----------



## schneemaus (26. Mai 2010)

Jaja, is scho gut ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Jaja, is scho gut ^^



Jawohl, Adalbert wurde akzeptiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Mai 2010)

*wegbrech* XD
Nein, Adalbert würde nicht akzeptiert werden. Es hat seinen Sinn, wieso ich modern dazugeschrieben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (27. Mai 2010)

Mist ich hätte nochmal ein bissl scollen solln nu hab ich für runde 4 mit gemacht^^ naja einfach ignorieren ich machs nochmal für Runde 5 xD


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Mai 2010)

Hi
Kann man hier noch mit machen?
lg 
Elles


----------



## Resch (27. Mai 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Hi
> Kann man hier noch mit machen?
> lg
> Elles



MItmachen immer nur wirst du wohl nicht mehr gewinnen bis Runde 10.


----------



## Nerosil (27. Mai 2010)

nix ist unmöglich^^


----------



## schneemaus (27. Mai 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Hi
> Kann man hier noch mit machen?
> lg
> Elles



Klar, einfach die Fragen von Runde 5 per PN an mich beantworten. Allerdings ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass du noch gewinnen wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Klar, einfach die Fragen von Runde 5 per PN an mich beantworten. Allerdings ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass du noch gewinnen wirst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähhm, wann machen wir das mit meiner realen Punktzahl?
Wir haben sie ja noch extra niedrig gehalten, dass keiner frustriert wird.


----------



## Rikkui (28. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ähhm, wann machen wir das mit meiner realen Punktzahl?
> Wir haben sie ja noch extra niedrig gehalten, dass keiner frustriert wird.




xD...


----------



## schneemaus (28. Mai 2010)

IS KLAR, Alko, is klar XD


----------



## schneemaus (29. Mai 2010)

*Auflösung Runde 5/10

Frage 1: Nenne einen beliebten deutschen Vornamen*
Hier bekommen alle 5 Punkte, weil keine Schwachsinnsantwort dabei war und jeder einen anderen Namen genannt hat.

*Frage 2: Nenne einen US-Bundesstaat
*Detroit -> 1 Antwort -> 0 Punkte (Stadt, kein Staat!)
Alle anderen 5 Punkte.


*Frage 3: Nenne einen deutschen Comedian, der in der letzten Zeit erfolgreich war.*
Cindy aus Marzahn -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
Wieder mal alle anderen 5 Punkte.

*Frage 4: Nenne ein Spiel für die Wii.
*Tennis -> 1 Antwort -> 0 Punkte (es gibt mehrere reine Tennisspiele, außerdem ist Tennis ein Bestandteil von Wii Sports. Was denn nun?)
 Wii Fit -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
Alle anderen 5 Punkte.


*Frage 5: Nenne ein Lied der No Angels
*Someday -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
Alle anderen 5 Punkte



*Somit ergibt sich folgender Punktestand:
*1. Medmius -> +23 -> 133
2. Menschfeind- -> +28 -> 113
3. dragon1 -> +23 -> 112
4. Reyvin -> +28 -> 95
5. Nerosil -> +23 -> 90
6. Tragoile -> +20 -> 88
7. Alkopopsteuer -> +21 -> 85
8. Rikkui -> +20 -> 71
9. Razyl -> +28 -> 69
10. Resch -> +28 -> 42
11. Apuh -> +28 -> 28

Diesmal hab ich nicht alle Antworten aufgeschrieben. Hab nämlich nicht soooo viel Zeit heute, muss gleich weg. Aber damit ihr überhaupt die Auflösung habt, wenigstens schonmal in Kurzform ^^

Ab sofort werden in die Punktetabelle nach jeder Runde nur noch die eingetragen, die auch mitgemacht haben. Ich werde sie wieder einfügen, wenn die 10. Runde gelaufen ist und die Endwertung ansteht.

*Bitte auch in dieser Runde nochmal nachrechnen!


**I'm with smart, Runde 6/10*
 *Frage 1: Nenne ein beliebtes, nicht alkoholisches Getränk.
Frage 2: Nenne einen österreichischen Musiker, der auch in Deutschland erfolgreich war. (damit Rikkui Ruhe gibt XD)
Frage 3: Nenne einen Staat in Lateinamerika.
Frage 4: Nenne eine Sache, die man in die Spülmaschine stellt.
Frage 5: Nenne ein Kleidungsstück.

Langsam wird es ziemlich schwer, sich halbwegs kreative Fragen mit genug Antwortmöglichkeiten auszudenken...

* *Einsendeschluss 31.05.2010, 20:00 Uhr*​


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Mai 2010)

Teile meiner Antworten waren glaube ich sehr provokativ nah an einer Falschantwort. Ich hoffe die gelten. :<


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. Mai 2010)

it's a long way to the top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT : oh ... für mich ja nicht mehr so lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> *
> Frage 2: Nenne einen österreichischen Musiker, der auch in Deutschland erfolgreich war. (damit Rikkui Ruhe gibt XD)
> 
> *​



Was ne sch*** Frage :S


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ne sch*** Frage :S



Zum Glück hat sie noch Musiker dazu geschrieben. :<


----------



## Rikkui (30. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> *
> Frage 2: Nenne einen österreichischen Musiker, der auch in Deutschland erfolgreich war. (damit Rikkui Ruhe gibt XD)
> 
> *​



xDD epic


----------



## Dominau (30. Mai 2010)

eig. kann man doch immer stink normale sachen nehmen, die jedem sofort einfallen oder?..
jeder denkt sich nämlich "Ahh nee! das nimmt doch jeder, ich google irgendwas und nehm das komplizierteste".
und wenn man dann das einfache genommen hat.. taddaaa 5points.


----------



## Rikkui (31. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> eig. kann man doch immer stink normale sachen nehmen, die jedem sofort einfallen oder?..
> jeder denkt sich nämlich "Ahh nee! das nimmt doch jeder, ich google irgendwas und nehm das komplizierteste".
> und wenn man dann das einfache genommen hat.. taddaaa 5points.




Gut das du das jedem erzählst <.<


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat sie noch Musiker dazu geschrieben. :<



Das hatte seinen Grund XD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> eig. kann man doch immer stink normale sachen nehmen, die jedem sofort einfallen oder?..
> jeder denkt sich nämlich "Ahh nee! das nimmt doch jeder, ich google irgendwas und nehm das komplizierteste".
> und wenn man dann das einfache genommen hat.. taddaaa 5points.



Das hab ich in Runde 1 probiert wie ca. 3 andere auch. :<


----------



## Manowar (31. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Teile meiner Antworten waren glaube ich sehr provokativ nah an einer Falschantwort. Ich hoffe die gelten. :<




Ich wette, ich weiß, welches Land du genommen hast (Deswegen hab ich es nicht genommen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut das ich einen Österreichischen Sänger persönlich kenne *g*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich wette, ich weiß, welches Land du genommen hast (Deswegen hab ich es nicht genommen)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Keine Ahnung. Ich weiß selber nicht mal mehr, welches Land ich genommen habe.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Juni 2010)

*hust*

heute ist schon der dritte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Juni 2010)

denkt außer mir niemand an das spiel? ^^


----------



## Medmius (6. Juni 2010)

Denken tu ich schon, aber was soll ich machen?


----------



## Manowar (6. Juni 2010)

Es gibt Leute, die an Wochenenden was besseres zu tun haben, als im Internet zu idlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie wird schon noch die Lösungen zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Juni 2010)

es gibt keine alternativen beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten zum internet ... FAKT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Juni 2010)

Mein Name muss in der Liste geändert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Menschfeind- -> Velvet-Revolver


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> Mein Name muss in der Liste geändert werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ratm, yay du bist jetzt 100 Millionen Prozent cooler wie vorher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Inredhel/schneemaus hat wohl bessere Forumsfreudne gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ratm, yay du bist jetzt 100 Millionen Prozent cooler wie vorher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich setze halt immer wieder neue Maßstäbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (8. Juni 2010)

genau xD


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2010)

*Auflösung Runde 6/10*

* Frage 1: Nenne ein beliebtes, nicht alkoholisches Getränk*
Kakao -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
Alle anderen 5 Punkte.

*Frage 2: Nenne einen österreichischen Musiker, der auch in Deutschland erfolgreich war.*
 Christina Stürmer -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
Hansi Hinterseer -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
DJ Ötzi -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
Alle anderen 5 Punkte.


*Frage 3: Nenne einen Staat in Lateinamerika*
Keine Ahnung -> 0 Punkte
Guatemala -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
Honduras -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
Alle anderen 5 Punkte.

*Frage 4: Nenne eine Sache, die man in die Spülmaschine stellt.*
 Brotdose -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte (ich hab Pausenbox und Brotdose mal zusammengefasst, ist ja das selbe)
Alle anderen 5 Punkte.


*Frage 5: Nenne ein Kleidungsstück*
 String Tanga -> 2 Antworten -> 3 Punkte
Alle anderen 5 Punkte



*Somit ergibt sich folgender Punktestand:*
 1. Medmius -> +28 -> 161
2. Velvet-Revolver -> +19 -> 132
3. Reyvin -> +23 -> 118
4. Nerosil -> +23 -> 113
6. Tragoile -> +21 -> 109
7. Alkopopsteuer -> +21 -> 106
8. Rikkui -> +18 -> 89
9. Razyl -> +19 -> 88
10. Resch -> +21 -> 63
11. Manowar -> +23 -> 23

Auch diese Runde nur die verkürzte Auflage.
*Bitte auch in dieser Runde nochmal nachrechnen!*


*Bevor ich eine neue Runde starte, will ich erst wissen, ob ihr lieber jemand Anderen möchtet, der das Spiel leitet. War jetzt schon das zweite Mal, dass ich deutlich zu spät erst die Auflösung geschrieben hab. Deswegen eure Meinung dazu bitte!*​


----------



## Manowar (8. Juni 2010)

Erste Runde 23 Punkte..pass auf Medmius! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir wollen natürlich unsere Schneemaus behalten! :O


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. Juni 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> *Bevor ich eine neue Runde starte, will ich erst wissen, ob ihr lieber jemand Anderen möchtet, der das Spiel leitet. War jetzt schon das zweite Mal, dass ich deutlich zu spät erst die Auflösung geschrieben hab. Deswegen eure Meinung dazu bitte!*​



was sollen wir denn ohne dich machen? :O


----------



## Nerosil (8. Juni 2010)

ich mache es nich ohne mein Scheemäuschen


----------



## Medmius (8. Juni 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Erste Runde 23 Punkte..pass auf Medmius!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich warte schon seit der ersten Runde auf Herausforderer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schneemaus du machst das gut. Mich stört es nicht, wenn ich ein paar Tage später die Bestätigung habe, dass ich immer noch ungeschlagen bin :-)


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2010)

Danke, dass ihr mich so lieb habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*I'm with smart, Runde 7/10
**1. Nenne eine beliebte Teesorte.
2. Nenne einen asiatischen Staat außer China.
3. Nenne einen Verein, der nächste Saison in der 1. Fußballbundesliga der Männer in Deutschland spielt. (wenn mir jetzt einer mit Frauen kommt...)
4. Nenne einen Hersteller von medizinischen Gerätschaften (ja, google ist erlaubt ^^)
5. Nenne einen Film, welcher zwischen 01.01.2009 und jetzt den Platz 1 der Kinoverkaufszahlen belegte.


Tante Edith sagt: Einsendeschluss ist der 10.6., 20 Uhr. Ob dann auch die Auflösung kommt, kann ich aber nicht versprechen XD
*​


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. Juni 2010)

das sind sooo unfassbare kackfragen >.<


----------



## schneemaus (11. Juni 2010)

Dann denk du dir die nächsten Fragen aus xP


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. Juni 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dann denk du dir die nächsten Fragen aus xP



ne ich bin eher der typ der andere kritisiert anstatt es besser zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2010)

Jaja, das war mir fast klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Musst ja nicht mitmachen, wenn dir meine Fragen nicht gefallen ^^ Ich zwing hier keinen zu irgendwas xP


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (13. Juni 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Jaja, das war mir fast klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



würde ich nicht mitmachen hätte ich aber keinen grund zu meckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2010)

Och, du armer ^^


----------



## Nerosil (19. Juni 2010)

/push 
will wohl keiner mehr?


----------



## Medmius (23. Juni 2010)

/push 
gogo schneemaus


----------

